# Quick Dry paint additive?



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi there I was just wondering if anyone knew of an additive to add to exterior acrylic to make it dry super fast in mid air like dryfall. Its just kindof windy in my area and I worry about overspray carrying through the air.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Alcohol maybe?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

SterlingPainting said:


> Hi there I was just wondering if anyone knew of an additive to add to exterior acrylic to make it dry super fast in mid air like dryfall. Its just kindof windy in my area and I worry about overspray carrying through the air.


Someone did a superstore in our area when it was about -15 c and they mixed their own concoction that was around 75% methyl hydrate.

Looks great and dried super fast

I probably wouldn't want to experiment too much though!


----------



## larryt (May 20, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> Someone did a superstore in our area when it was about -15 c and they mixed their own concoction that was around 75% methyl hydrate.
> 
> Looks great and dried super fast
> 
> I probably wouldn't want to experiment too much though!


i was wondering how the hell they were painting that in winter


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

You really should just buy some dryfall.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

How bout a bottle of jack, that will help ease the pain of the overspray. 
.
I hate wind, it is the worst natural element. I sprayed all weekend on a industrial building in the wind.  just power washed my truck to rid the sray dust.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Brushes still work well in some situations.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Not for industrial, structural beams and conduit.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Not for industrial, structural beams and conduit.


Brushes still work well in *some situations*.


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

I looked around and apparently theres no "japan dryer" for latex paints. Latex paint is already formulated to dry quickly apparently and so it would crack or alligator if it dried any quicker. so guess ill just have to mask off the neighborhood.


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

Wolverine said:


> You really should just buy some dryfall.


i would but this is for an exterior...


----------



## Dearco Man (Feb 24, 2010)

Check out a product from PPG called Pitt-Tech EDF Exterior Waterborne Acrylic S-G Dryfall. Pitt-Tech® EDF is a direct to metal, exterior, semigloss
acrylic dry fog and is designed to prevent overspray on surrounding structures, and is rust inhibitive coating. If PPG is available in your area check it out.


----------

